# مخطط بيت العمر الرجاء ابداء الرأي والمقترحات



## assmaawi (3 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم​ 
هذا بيت العمر الرجاء ابداء الرأي به واعطاء النصائح​ 
900 متر جنوب شرق​ 






شاكراً لكم ومقدر ولكم مني جزيل الدعاء لاحرمتم الأجر​


----------



## assmaawi (7 أغسطس 2010)

ما شاء الله اكثر من خمسين مشاهدة ولم يرد احد وين المهندسين


----------



## مهند صاحب العوادي (7 أغسطس 2010)

حسب رائي يوجد افضل من هذا التصميم بكثير


----------



## rorowewe3 (7 أغسطس 2010)

It must be more rich....also we must have link between guet-men and the kitchen...


----------



## من منظور معماري (7 أغسطس 2010)

بمأني معمارية أقولك في تصميم أحسن بكثير من هذا


----------



## arady2007 (7 أغسطس 2010)

لا حلو وربنا يبارك


----------



## الدركسون (7 أغسطس 2010)

*مخطط بيت العمر الرجاء ابداء الرأي والمقترحات*

*بإشراف : ابوصـــــالح ، جمال الهمالي اللافي ، فيصل الشريف ، احمد حسني رضوان *

عليك بالعافيه ،، بس وانا اخوك مش هاذا انشاء الله بيت العمر ( بيت العمر بالجنه تسكنه ، ونبارك لك رمضان مقدما )


----------



## حسن مشهور (8 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ الكريم ... كل عام وأنت بخير
لا يمكن الحكم على التصميم من مخطط الطابق الأرضي فقط
ولكن من الواضح أنه لا يحقق الخصوصية للزائرات أو لأهل البيت عند إستخدامهم للصالة الرئيسية
أرفق لك إسكتش بسيط حاولت فيه علاج بعضاً من هذه الملاحظات
أنصح باللجوء لمهندس معماري متخصص والبعد عن التصاميم المنشورة بالمجلات
وبالتوفيق​


----------



## assmaawi (19 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

اخي العزيز حسن مشهور ممكن اعادة وضع الصورة مرة اخرى لانها حذفت مع اعتذاري
واذا امكن مقترح للدور العلوي فلك مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان

في انتظار ردك وشكرا​


----------



## assmaawi (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*اخي العزيز حسن مشهور*

السلام عليكم

اخي العزيز حسن مشهور ممكن اعادة وضع الصورة مرة اخرى لانها حذفت مع اعتذاري
واذا امكن مقترح للدور العلوي فلك مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان

في انتظار ردك وشكرا​


----------



## حسن مشهور (20 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخ الكريم
كل عام وأنت بألف خير
أرجو المعذرة للتأخير لإنشغالي .. أرفق الإسكتش المقترح وإن كنت لازلت عند رأيي بضرورة الإستعانة بمهندس معماري محلي لصياغة الفكرة بصورة تتلاءم وإحتياجاتك وإشتراطات المدينة التي تسكن بها .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## assmaawi (27 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي حسن مشهور وما قصرت
بس عندي سؤال هل فيه امكانيه اقدر اسوي قبو ويكون له مدخلين او درجين من الصالة واحد والثاني من مجلس الرجال​


----------



## حسن مشهور (30 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخ الكريم
أرفق لك فكرة لطابقي الأرضي والقبو ، وإن كان هذا لن يغنيك عن الإستعانة بمهندس معماري محلي كما قلت لك سابقاً .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## arch_hamada (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## arch_hamada (3 أكتوبر 2010)

​*مشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكور**
**مشكور*​


----------



## assmaawi (5 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي حسن مشهور ومشكور على تفاعلك معي وعلى آرائك النيرة

بس انا عندي سؤال لك إذا انت مهندس فأنا اتشرف بمقابلتك اذا كنت في المملكة
ولك مني جزيل الشكر​


----------



## حسن مشهور (5 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ الكريم
لا شكر على واجب
أنا مهندس معماري (بس قديم شوية)
سيكون الشرف لي حتماً إذا تيسرت مقابلتك ، ولكن للأسف أنا أعمل بالدوحة
وبالتوفيق


----------



## betbaki (5 أكتوبر 2010)

C bien


----------

